# Looking for sci-fi writers



## Kimba (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm on the lookout for sci-fi writers who would be interested in helping me bring my sci-fi series to life. The series is currently in creation [has been since 2001] and I hope to have it ready for pre-production in the next five years. 

I'd publish the url here but I'm not sure if that's against the rules.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 24, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing the link.


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 24, 2006)

is this for australian tv?... how come it's taking so long to write?... 

have you done any writing for tv before?... if not, can unknown writers propose new series in oz?... it's virtually impossible in the us, which is why i'm curious... 

it's probably not, but if your series is violence-free, i'll be glad to give you a hand with it... you can email me for info on what i do [and don't!]... 

btw, what do you have on a website?... if you're working on a proposed new tv series, putting it out on public view is a very bad idea... 

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Kimba (Sep 25, 2006)

It is a police/crime series set in the 32nd Century. Yes, it would be for Austrlian TV originally but I'm not going to restrict my avenues.

maia, you probably don't remember me saying so but I'm studying film production at uni at the moment so I do know where I'm heading and I know the risks.  I reliase the American market will be very hard to crack which is why my plan is to see how well it will fare on the Australian market first.

The website has been online for 5 years and the series is based on a futuristic police force. Much of the information on the site is based on common sense and logic regarding what the world and universe would be like in about 1000 years time. The information itself will only be used as a reference to the series which focuses on the running of an elite policeship.

As for the link, here it is. I'm glad you said you wouldn't mind seeing it. 

http://www.starpol.net

In answer to your quesiton, it's taken a very long time to write because much of the world in each it is set has sorta been created from scratch even though it follows on from current technology. There is still a lot of work to be done which is why I'm not going to go into the pre-production process for a while. Oh, and I've also had a lot ot RL issues to deal with as well as we all do. 

Essentially, this is my pet project and a dream of mine since 2001.


----------



## journyman161 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in taking a look see; I had a brief glimpse at the site (at work right now) & will check it out later. 
Most interested to see the validation of "Much of the information on the site is based on common sense and logic regarding what the world and universe would be like in about 1000 years time." *grins* Common sense & logic have trouble enough looking 50 years ahead - for 1000 it must be some project you've done. LOL


----------



## journyman161 (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a bit of a browse... I can see a couple of basic errors in the synopsis but otherwise it seems good for TV/film. eg. Mars is not a hot surfface concealing an icy interior. The surface is actually cold - step out unexposed & it would be a race between lack of heat & lack of air as to which would kill you fastest. Also the lack of a decent atmosphere means the UV would kill you fast!

There are however good signs that life may still be there; the current missions have detected methane & tetrachlorides (I think - it was a while back I read it) - there are a couple of possibilities for methane but given the lack of volcanic activity on Mars life would seem to be the best bet, but the other chemical degrades in _hours, _not days, weeks or years, and they found quite a bit of it & the _only known source _is life. You'd need to check a science site to find out just what it was.

It'd be nice to move a bit beyond the more hackneyed stereotypes though - look 1000 years ago - were humans really just us without cars, planes & PC's or was there a qualitative difference in how they viewed the world?

I am not putting anything down & without reading some of the actual story it is difficult to know for sure but it seems a bit like today with spaceships & ultimate weapons. You might be better trying for new crimes & techniques.


----------



## Kimba (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm trying.  Most the infomation on that aspect [new crimes and techniques] can be found in the database link. LIke I said, there's still a lot of work to be done as I'm only working on it when I have time and not crowded to RL issues. 

Thanks for your input, journyman161. My co-creator has a degree in anthropology and has been helping me making the information for the Mars situation as plausable as possible. However, like everyone else, she's rather busy with RL issues so the information on the site is a bit dated [it was about 2 years ago when we seriously talked about it]. 

I'll update it a bit more when I get the chance.  Incidentally, does anyone know where I can find the latest information on the Mars situation?


----------



## Selorian (Sep 25, 2006)

I looked over your site today. Impressive. I think there is a lot of potential in StarPol. I did notice a few inconsistencies, but considering real life interupting, it's perfectly understandable. I also like the quiz concept (which I have done and submitted) for potential writers.


The NASA website would be a good spot to check on the current Mars situation.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Kimba (Jun 3, 2007)

Another opportunity has arisen for any writers looking to collaborate writing the series with us. A graphic designer friend with contacts in a US production company has offered to pitch StarPol as a series to the company for us. 

Having said that, we are looking to any scriptwriters interested in helping us work on scripts we have produced synopses to. More information can be found at the following site.

http://www.starpol.net


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the project and want to apply for the scriptwriter part. Just a few simple questions first.

The forum say we need to show off our work first before we can even be considered, so are you only asking for professional writers? I write novels, and haven't written a single page of a screenplay all my life. But we all need to start somewhere, right? 

And is this for Australian scriptwriters only, or do you accept people from all over the world?


----------



## Kimba (Jun 13, 2007)

It doesn't really matter if it's not a screenplay. Screenplay formats are provided within the forum once you have been approved. You can write in prose in the Writers' Showcase. This is just to show us how capable you are in writing and you don't *have* to be a professional writer - I'm not. 

As for accepting nationalities of writers, we currently have 3 Australian writers [including myself] and 3 British writers. We're aiming for an international contingent of writers so there's no real restriction.


----------



## Kimba (Jun 13, 2007)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Apocalypticality (Jun 15, 2007)

Kimba said:
			
		

> It is a police/crime series set in the 32nd Century. Yes, it would be for Austrlian TV originally but I'm not going to restrict my avenues.
> 
> maia, you probably don't remember me saying so but I'm studying film production at uni at the moment so I do know where I'm heading and I know the risks.  I reliase the American market will be very hard to crack which is why my plan is to see how well it will fare on the Australian market first.
> 
> ...


 
I can create works of "Good bad guys". The type of people that are bad, yet are doing something for a good cause. Such as The Chronicles of Riddick.

EDIT:  I'm American.  There's your internationality.


----------



## Kimba (Jun 15, 2007)

Feel free to join the forum. Just be warned that Season 1 episodes are going fast though!

http://forum.starpol.net


----------



## Apocalypticality (Jun 15, 2007)

How exactly will this work?  Do we write speech to go along with other dialogue?  Or do we write actions?  Eh?


----------



## Kimba (Jun 15, 2007)

For the showcase? Just prose. For the actual episodes, scripts. Not sure if that answers your question but you'll need to be a bit more specific with your query there.


----------



## wmd (Jun 19, 2007)

One thing about the website... I had to click through about five links to "apply as a writer" and still did not get to where I needed to be...


----------



## Kimba (Jun 19, 2007)

Which link did you click?


----------



## Kimba (Jul 10, 2007)

After a pitching session with our liaison person, the spokesperson for Visual Industries - Stirling Studios has asked him for our contact details to discuss the series further.

Having said that, we are on the lookout for more writers to help us finish the first season's episodes. We have five episodes unmarked [two for each writer, if need be]. Those interested can join the team here.


----------



## Kimba (Sep 12, 2007)

It would appear that Sterling Studios has decided to take on the StarPol series as their next project as we have been informed that they are currently finalising the funding for production. We are still waiting on the last portion of the bible to be sent through and we will post it up as soon as we have compiled it.


----------

